# Forum deal - Mazzer Robur on demand Electronic Grinder £1600 delivered!



## coffeebean

Mazzer Robur on demand Electronic Grinder £1600 delivered for Forum members only...

Description:

Conical grinding blades and slow speed rotation, suitable for bars with high consumption needs and recommended to grind delicate blends.

Stepless micromentrical grinding adjustment.

On demand grinding.

Electronic dosing adjustment.

Single and double dose with independent adjustment.

Digital display with shot counter.

Ventilation device with electronic control to keep the motor cool.

Power - 900w

Grinder Blades - Conical 71mm Dia

Gridning speed - 420rpm (50 HZ), 500rpm (60 HZ)

Hopper capacity - 1.8Kg

Width - 240mm

Depth - 420mm

Height - 650mm

Grinder weight 28Kg


----------



## coffeebean

Only a couple of these left so you better be quick!!


----------



## coffeebean

Come and grab a bargain....


----------



## coffeebean

Offer still on if anyone is interested......


----------



## coffeebean

Hi Paul (slas111) tried to pm you but your mailbox full! Will accept paypal if you can't do bank transfer.

Andy


----------



## coffeebean

Offer back on for a Robur.....


----------



## coffeebean

Anyone fancy a bargain Robur?


----------



## coffeebean

Happy Friday fellow coffeeholics! Anyone fancy a Robur!


----------

